# Help!Just pregnant...TSH of 7.45! Dosage of thyroxine please.



## kleenexgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Mazv

We have been extremely lucky to get a natural BFP recently.

I tested 5 days ago, when coincidentally, my GP rang with the results of my thyroid function test.  Unfortunately my TSH was at 7.45 when it was measured (5 days before my AF had been due).  My T3 and T4 were 'within normal limits'.

The last time my TSH was this high was just before I was diagnosed with a thyroid problem, and I ended up in A&E with bradycardia and arrythmia (missed beats) at this time my T3 and T4 were also within normal limits!  
I was having my TFTest done as we were due to start IVF and it hadn't been done for a year before.  

I was taking 125ug but have upped this to 150 since the phone call.
Is this enough?  I know it is often recommended that you increase it by 25 anyway on finding out you are pg.
How soon should I be re tested?

Thank you for any advice... our BFP was so miraculous, I don't want to be stupid and jeopardise it!

Kleenex


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kleenex,

Congrats on the BFP  all the best for a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Thyroxine requirements can change quite significantly in pregnancy so you should be getting seen by midwife/GP regularly. Seems reasonable to have upped dose in response to recent levels. Wouldn't increase anymore/again until you get a new level done. Usually advise to increase in 25-50 microgram amounts in pregnancy and retest after 4 weeks. Best to speak to GP for advice though.

Maz x


----------

